# Old Rollfast Tricycle...



## ridingtoy (Nov 2, 2011)

...older than the seller realizes! Listed as a 1930s/1940s model, but as a trike collector I can say with reasonable assurance it dates to the early/mid 1920s. Not a bad opening price for a nearly 90 year old Rollfast trike.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160674037938?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

More temptations that I have to pass up right now. 

Dave


----------

